# Capt F G Miinty



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello all,
I am looking for anyone who sailed with or knew Capt F G Minty. I know for sure that he commanded ships operated by Houlder Bros at one time.
Many thanks in advance.
Tony


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

I think I sailed with him on the Stolt Abadessa, that would have been in the early 1970's.


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

bluemoon said:


> I think I sailed with him on the Stolt Abadessa, that would have been in the early 1970's.


Thanks Bluemoon; how did he do? Good? Bad? Indifferent? Cheers for replying.
Tony


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Tony,

I was sparkie on there for approximately 6 months whilst working for Marconi. I found him an excellent master and got on very well with him.
It is many years ago now, but I can remember on Saturday nights whilst at sea he would invite to his cabin for a beer and chat.

Radio traffic was quite light on that ship and I painted the Radio room during a voyage across the Pacific.

Not long after that trip I left Marconi and joined Scottish Ship Management.

Brian


----------



## oldsalt1 (Jan 7, 2007)

I was on the tanker Stuart Prince between 18th November 1968 and 4th January 1969. A bit longer actually as I worked by the ship in Brigham and Cowans in South Shields for a few weeks. I joined the ship as I (wrongly) believed that we would be off somewhere sunny for Christmas. Spent all of my time on the ship trading around the Baltic. 

Captain Minty was in command and had been for the previous trip too along with his wife who was also there for the trip up the Baltic.

Only saw Capt Minty on a Sunday when he led the "March of the Unemployed" Never heard a bad word about him so he must have been OK

I also joined SSM the trip after and saw plenty of sunshine there.

In his autobiography "Fifty years with the Prince Line" Capt RC Proctor writes very favourably of Capt Minty who sailed with him as Chief Officer


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Sailed with him on the Stuart Prince in the 60s eleven month trip join IoG paid off Malta, nightmare trip.


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Dear people,
Many thanks for your input. Does anyone have any information concerning the background of Capt Minty? I am asking because my mother-in-law's maiden name was Minty.
Many thanks,
Tony


----------

